# Laptop Kauf, Windows 8 ohne CD



## yukie243 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich habe mir heute im Media Markt einen Laptop gekauft inkl. Windows 8.
Zu meiner Überraschung habe ich beim Auspacken keinerlei CDs gefunden. Weder Betriebssystem noch Treiber. 

Ist das heutzutage normal? Die Treiber sind ja kein Problem obwohl eine CD ja schon praktisch wäre. Hauptsache ist aber das Betriebssystem. 
Es handelt sich natürlich um eine OEM Version, das ist klar. Diese ist ja schon vorinstalliert. was mache ich aber, wenn ich formatieren will. Wie soll ich das dann machen. Habe mir schon überlegt, dass er das aus einem Backup zieht. 

Das größte Problem jedoch ist, dass ich evtl mein altes Windows 7 installieren möchte. Das ist ja kein Problem, kann ich dann danach das Windows 8 wieder ohne CD installieren? 

Etwas kompliziert, bin da etwas verwirrt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Dezember 2012)

> Ist das heutzutage normal?


Ja leider.
Wenn du die Platte Formatieren willst, kannst du dir die 90Tage Demo danach installieren, und mit dem beigefügten (Handbuch/Unterseite Laptop) Code aktivieren.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2012)

AUf deinem NB ist eine Reinstallationspartition versteckt, die über irgendeine Tastenkombination beim Start aktiviert wird. Dadurch wird das Windows 8 wieder zurück in den Ausgangszustand versetzt.
Den KEy solltest du vorher auslesen - sofern nicht irgendwo auf dem NB oder Handbuch vermerkt - und aufschreiben. Eine DVD kannst du dir bei Chip oder winfuture für eine entsprechende Version runterladen ohne den ganzen Kram vom NB-Hersteller.
Win7 kannst du auch so installieren.


----------



## yukie243 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ah super, danke. 

Dann kann ich also ohne weiteres Windows 7 installieren und wenn Interesse besteht, Windows 8 später wiederherstellen.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (27. Dezember 2012)

normalerweise kannst du auch bei vielen Herstellern noch eine Recovery-DVD selber erstellen.

Aufpassen musst du wegen dem Key wenn du ein Windows 8 installieren möchtest ohne die ganzen vorinstallierten Programme. Der Key wird meines wissens nicht mehr "zugänglich" mitgeliefert. Soll heißen es ist - zumindest hab ich das nirgends gefunden, bei mehreren Geräten - kein Key auf Laptop oder Handbuch oder sonst irgendwo aufgedruckt. Deshalb solltest du den vorher vorscihtshalber mit externen Tools auslesen lassen. Mir ist allerdings im Moment kein solches bewusst.

Bei den Recoverys ist der Key bereits "integriert" deshalb brauchst du da keinen Key einzugeben bzw. zu merken

MfG RicKHuNT3R


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist wirklich tricky gewworden bei Win 8. Das beste ist, *Recovery-Medien* zu erstellen, für den Fall, daß die entsprechende versteckte Partition überschrieben wird.
*Achtung: die 90 Tage Eval Version kann nicht zur Vollversion aktiviert werden!*
Die neue BIOS/UEFI-Integration ist reichlich heimtückisch. Bei vielen derartigen Systemen werden spezielle Instrallationsmedien verwendet, z.B. OEM: DM oder Core-Single-Language. Diese werden dann jeweils bei Netzkontakt aktiviert. Wird die falsche Version installiert, läßt sich das System nicht aktivieren, da der Key nicht zum installierten System paßt. Solche Versionen gibt es nur schwer bis garnicht zum Download.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist es sogar schon so, dass man nen OEM Key nicht mehr für die normale Version verwenden kann ?? Heißt also kein "cleanes" Windows mehr mit dem OEM Key ?? Sprich man muss die ganzen Herstellerprogramme ertragen und am Anfang deinstallieren ??


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. Dezember 2012)

RicKHuNt3R schrieb:


> Ist es sogar schon so, dass man nen OEM Key nicht mehr für die normale Version verwenden kann ?? Heißt also kein "cleanes" Windows mehr mit dem OEM Key ?? Sprich man muss die ganzen Herstellerprogramme ertragen und am Anfang deinstallieren ??


 
Afaik, mit OEM keys: JA. 
Man kann sich manche Images (OEM: DM) nur auf Schleichwegen holen, Core-Single-Language sind nichteinmal geleaked bisher.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (27. Dezember 2012)

Okay. Schon wieder was dazugelernt 
Das war neu für mich. Ich dachte bislang immer nur naja der Key fehlt halt aufgedruckt aber der Rest bleibt gleich. Dann ist dem wohl nicht so.


----------



## yukie243 (28. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Antworten. War sehr hilfreich.


----------



## fiseloer2 (28. Dezember 2012)

Was MS da mit den vorinstallierten OEM Versionen veranstaltet ist schon recht ärgerlich.
Man will damit wohl einen schwunghaften Handel mit OEM Lizenzen unterbinden. Inwieweit das nach deutschem Recht so zulässig ist bleibt noch zu prüfen. Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall noch vor dem 31.01.2013 einen Upgradekey für 30,- EURO zusätzlich kaufen. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2012)

Die KEy-Bindung an HArdware ist doch nach deutschen Recht eben nicht zulässig, weshalb es OEM-Keys auch im freien Handel gibt.

Edit: Problematischer ist es natürlich, wenn der Key direkt in der Hardware gespeichert ist, da dieser dann quasi nur so aktiviert werden kann. Bei defektem Board muss man sich den Key vorher aufgeschrieben haben, um das Windows behalten zu können.


----------



## do-gooder (28. Dezember 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Die KEy-Bindung an HArdware ist doch nach deutschen Recht eben nicht zulässig, weshalb es OEM-Keys auch im freien Handel gibt.


Wie steht das im Zusammenhang?


----------

